
VisiCalc during the early days [w/pics] - mpc
http://www.bricklin.com/history/saiearly.htm
======
rbanffy
I truly miss those times. Well... my computer is much more powerful now, but,
still, those heroic days when I could fully understand the Apple II ROM will
not be forgotten.

At least, not by me ;-)

------
mpc
I always love reading stuff like this. It's really inspiring to learn about
other inventors who have had great success and started out in the same fashion
as you. (I'm currently working out of an attic in Arlington Ma, not too far
from that house).

------
mlinsey
Stories of the early days of personal computing are ones I find particularly
inspiring because these entreprneurs did what they did in an industry that
didn't exist yet and in a climate where there was far less of a startup
community in terms of investors and other entreprneurs to show you the ropes.
These guys didn't surf the wave, they made it.

